# Flint



## schleylures (May 4, 2008)

Ken Purdy thinking of his next move.


----------



## bam_bam (May 4, 2008)

WOW!!!!   Where is that at?????


----------



## schleylures (May 5, 2008)

some in my back yard, Ken like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2008)

We need closeup shots!! How good of a grade is that stuff? And tell that old man to be careful up there. No need to get blood all over the chert!!!


----------



## schleylures (May 5, 2008)

some a little less than albany flint, most of this is americus candy. brought home two pickup loads of the better stuff. Planning on having a rock cooking party


----------



## bam_bam (May 5, 2008)

Man i wish i could come across a stash like that.....i live in a lithics desert


----------



## Nugefan (May 5, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> Man i wish i could come across a stash like that.....i live in a lithics desert



you and me both , when I got a pix yesterday I almost made a road trip ....


----------



## schleylures (May 5, 2008)

Ha, I am going by there every day this week to work, So if ya'll be nice we might be able to work something out. We more than likely ant got much for Blister!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 6, 2008)

schleylures said:


> Ha, I am going by there every day this week to work, So if ya'll be nice we might be able to work something out. We more than likely ant got much for Blister!!!!!!!!!!




I'll have to call Blister and see if I can motivate him .....


----------



## bam_bam (May 6, 2008)

schleylures said:


> Ha, I am going by there every day this week to work, So if ya'll be nice we might be able to work something out. We more than likely ant got much for Blister!!!!!!!!!!



Just tell me what i got to do!!!!....


----------



## schleylures (May 6, 2008)

wORKING ON DUMP TRUCK////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 7, 2008)

Do you have a pic of it cracked open? Is that a white cortex covering the outside? That looks like the motherload! 
I found one 30lb. boulder when I was in high school and I thought I hit it big. Then I moved to South Dakota and it was everywhere, poor quality though.


----------



## schleylures (May 7, 2008)

it is honey colored to deep caramel on the inside  a lot on white which we call americus candy nice after cooking.


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 7, 2008)

I live off of 60 outside Gainesville, I do not suppose this cache is anywhere near there ?


----------



## Nugefan (May 7, 2008)

GAnaturalist said:


> I live off of 60 outside Gainesville, I do not suppose this cache is anywhere near there ?



3 hours south ..... at 3.60 a gallon , they're killin' me ......

all them purty rocks and I am broke .......


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> 3 hours south ..... at 3.60 a gallon , they're killin' me ......
> 
> all them purty rocks and I am broke .......



I've got a feelin you may get a taste of it next weekend...


----------



## bam_bam (May 7, 2008)

schleylures said:


> it is honey colored to deep caramel on the inside  a lot on white which we call americus candy nice after cooking.



so no more you killin me.....


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

Have rock, will travel..


----------



## schleylures (May 7, 2008)

rock heads all my buddies are rock heads


----------



## bam_bam (May 7, 2008)

Yup my wife has to get onto me every time we go to ruby tuesday's in tifton b/c they have a real nice rock garden and i want to take a few home with me. I try to tell her that there perfect hammerstone size but she doesnt understand


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2008)

Bam Bam, not guarantees, but I`m gonna try to get up there this weekend and spall some of it out. If I do, I put some aside for you, and hold on to it till we can get together.


----------



## Nugefan (May 8, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> Yup my wife has to get onto me every time we go to ruby tuesday's in tifton b/c they have a real nice rock garden and i want to take a few home with me. I try to tell her that there perfect hammerstone size but she doesnt understand




I have gone by several gardens where I like their rocks .....


----------



## bam_bam (May 8, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Bam Bam, not guarantees, but I`m gonna try to get up there this weekend and spall some of it out. If I do, I put some aside for you, and hold on to it till we can get together.



thanks alot nic...your my hero. let me know what i owe ya


----------



## Al33 (May 8, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> I have gone by several gardens where I like their rocks .....



 I know what you mean Andy. Ever since Ken came up and showed me how to spall rocks then look for hammerstones in the creeks I cannot help but to study rocks with a lot more interests. I have coveted a few I have seen in gardens also.


----------



## schleylures (May 8, 2008)

1 1/2 copper  bilets how about them loaded with lead????????


----------



## Nugefan (May 9, 2008)

schleylures said:


> 1 1/2 copper  bilets how about them loaded with lead????????



copper billet ....

you should be ashamed ....


----------



## schleylures (May 10, 2008)

spawled out rock easier to tot than big stuff


----------



## choctawlb (May 10, 2008)

Nick,
You need to go ahead and load up and head to Americus today. There is plenty of flint on top of the ground, and the Natives ain't picked over this, well other than Me and Tagalong. You have to be selective, but this kind of opportunity ain't gonna happen everyday. This stuff needs to be cooked, but is as good a quality material as that big slab of yours at Ben's. It needs to be cooked, but is good stuff. Go ahead and go , cause you ain't gonna kill no turkey this year anyway.
Ken


----------



## schleylures (May 11, 2008)

Yesterday as I was out on a ride-about my buggy experienced a strange  turning sinsation. I let go of the reigns and it traveled to this strange but pretty location with rock all around me,white in cloror on the outside, and light  brown to caramel, on the inside. 
 After a litle while my back hurt and my wheels were starting to loose shape. I was able to over come the chills and sinstion to manage to return home and wake another day to the large rain drops thunder and lightning.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2008)

Ken, you shoulda been with us in Bainbridge yesterday. We had some fun, but we wore our old arthritic fingers out pressure flakin`, and had do resort to percussion work towards the end. Ol` Ben made me a MASTERPIECE of a point too! Purtiest point I have ever seen, bar none!!


----------



## Handgunner (May 11, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Ken, you shoulda been with us in Bainbridge yesterday. We had some fun, but we wore our old arthritic fingers out pressure flakin`, and had do resort to percussion work towards the end. Ol` Ben made me a MASTERPIECE of a point too! Purtiest point I have ever seen, bar none!!


I ain't going to believe it until I see it.


----------



## bam_bam (May 11, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Ken, you shoulda been with us in Bainbridge yesterday. We had some fun, but we wore our old arthritic fingers out pressure flakin`, and had do resort to percussion work towards the end. Ol` Ben made me a MASTERPIECE of a point too! Purtiest point I have ever seen, bar none!!



Pics???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2008)

Here ya go. I`ve toted this piece of stone in my tool kit for 2 years, scared to touch it, it was so purty. Rather than take a chance on messin` it up, I let Ben fool with it.  This piece was more than "just a rock". Agatized coral, nothin` but antler touched this point durin` the makin` of it. The pictures don`t do it justice.


----------



## Handgunner (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful point!


----------



## choctawlb (May 11, 2008)

Nick,
     That is a killer point for sure. Ole Ben can make em every once in a while. Wish I could have been there.
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (May 11, 2008)

heck yeah, i like that! Ben done a heck of a job on that one. That is a awsome piece of coral and a awsome point


----------



## Al33 (May 11, 2008)

Nothing but antler tools huh? Man alive, I couldn't make a point that pretty with power grinding tools.

That is an awesome point to add to your collection Nic. Way to go! I would loved to have watched Ben making it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Beautiful point...


----------



## schleylures (May 11, 2008)

I reckon if ken purdy was thaught by ben and ken is trying to teach me, that makes me a tag tag tag a a a long long long. 
 do not think I will ever get a 1000th that good. Well I know I want.

 very nice work there sir, thanks for saving it.


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2008)

old Ben IS the man.......

and Nick and Ken ain't too shaby either .....


----------



## schleylures (May 24, 2008)

Found a 1 1/4 brass rod the other day well my daddy told me where ui was at. I kept apiece about 12 inches long, and give muddyfoots one about 8 inches long for his birthday. Tried to give choctawlb, mine but he would not take it. They came over and ken give leason on spailing out flint. 
 Got about 5 buckets full for a coming up cooking. 

Going to pick up another load sometime this weekend. Guys yall have fun.  KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2008)

I thought y'all were cooking that rock this weekend?


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 24, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I thought y'all were cooking that rock this weekend?



Next weekend, the 31st.


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Next weekend, the 31st.



Ohhhhh.


----------



## Mugwamp (May 24, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> Pics???



Outstanding looking point ! Ben does great work. It is really fun to watch him knap flint.

Saw Ben today at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. It is great how he takes the time to answer folks questions and when a kid asks about something like a blow gun dart, he will not just talk about it, but will build one right there on the spot to show the kid how it is done !

You picked a special rock for that point that you have. I have noticed that many of the points that I find in the wild also seem like they were made of a special piece of rock. Has anyone here ever discussed the "Spiritual" nature of the rock selected in making arrow points, etc............. ? How much do you think that the Native Peoples picked up special rocks to make special points ????

(I was trying to quote Nicodemus, not sure why it listed Bam_Bam, still getting used to this site)

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 28, 2008)

Some of the cooked rock. Both were cooked at the same time. Was one (on the left) not done quite as properly as the other? We don't know.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2008)

Muddy, were both those spalls the same material?


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 28, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Muddy, were both those spalls the same material?



I can't be sure Nic. They were at least very similar.


----------



## Nugefan (May 29, 2008)

didn't git enough heat ........

I heard it came out pretty ......


----------



## schleylures (Jun 2, 2008)

well talk about not enough heat. I cooked another batch in some drums and guess what Way to much heat on the good, stuff have got into the not so good stuff less heat but holding the heat better. 
 The really nice thick spalls exploded. 

Ya'll can beet me up about this but I am still tying not giving up yet.

ya'll just thought i could beat up a good rock. I can cook them to pieces also


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2008)

schleylures said:


> well talk about not enough heat. I cooked another batch in some drums and guess what Way to much heat on the good, stuff have got into the not so good stuff less heat but holding the heat better.
> The really nice thick spalls exploded.
> 
> Ya'll can beet me up about this but I am still tying not giving up yet.
> ...



Well, just keep cookin' it Wendell. It'll get done after while.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2008)

Don`t worry about it Wendell. You`ll get it right before it`s over with. Try to cook rock that is the same grade in each cookin`. 

We`ll get set up again`. Ya`ll tote it to the shade, and I`ll spall it till ya`ll get tired!!


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll cook it for ya on halves. Nah keep up the good work and it will all come together for ya


----------



## schleylures (Jun 3, 2008)

Bug nick he has a piece let's see his post. I can not get pictures from the camera to this site.  Stupid is as Stupid does...............


----------

